

Graph Your Inbox - Visualize your Gmail data over time - frombz
http://www.graphyourinbox.com

======
rakkhi
Pretty cool, three small things: [1] Is it possible to have it on the side of
your inbox? [2] Instant version running on every subject in the current email
you are reading / writing? [3] Export the graph via email or save as PNG or
better an Excel graph?

